# HMPK Giant Reds



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Was trying to spawn my Koi's but they just would not cooperate. So i went back to my proven giant red male from my first spawn:










Paired him up with the most red (and biggest) of all the girls I got from the first spawn. Will get a photo of her when she's in the recovery tank.

Put their jars in the breeding tank yesterday evening around 5 or so, let him out about an hour later to start on a nest. He made quick progress and i released the female at around 11. He charged her a few times really hard right off the bat and she went into hide mode (he is crazy fast for a betta). I thought that was going to be it for this pair as i have bad luck with girls getting terrified. Left them overnight and finally this afternoon she calmed down and there was some embracing. During the night she developed some floating issues, not SBD but something i see alot, not worried about that.

Finally about a 45 minutes ago i finally started getting eggs :-D. I was starting to worry i wouldn't get any. I'm not sure if they're done yet, he's trying to get her to come back, but that last exchange i watched makes me think that she doesn't want any more.










Video of embrace and eggs dropping:


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesone! More reds  my favourite colour.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you planning to sell those babies?! I always wanted a completely red plakat! I think it'd be nice for my future 20 gallon long. c:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What's the status on these guys? I would love a red giant!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Didn't work out. Got the impression from talking to other breeders that the male may have been too old for it. There were several attempts made over a few months. 

I do have a spawn going with this male's offspring. There are a few reds that have popped out but nothing is full red yet and no idea on gender yet either.


----------

